

It’s possible to write flaw-free software, so why don’t we? - marcopolis
http://theconversation.com/its-possible-to-write-flaw-free-software-so-why-dont-we-33522?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Latest+from+The+Conversation+for+12+November+2014+-+2079&utm_content=Latest+from+The+Conversation+for+12+November+2014+-+2079+CID_d67d06d1848357dd267d2b6ec7c182dd&utm_source=campaign_monitor_uk&utm_term=Its%20possible%20to%20write%20flaw-free%20software%20so%20why%20dont%20we

======
informatimago
Because it's expensive and takes more than a quarter, DUH!

